
America Has Abdicated Its Leadership of the West - Tomte
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/trump-election-means-europe-must-now-lead-west-a-1120929.html
======
MrZongle2
TL;DR: less than a full week after the election and more than two months
before Inauguration Day, a German-based publication declares that the United
States is now in decline and the civilized world must rely on great leaders
like Angela Merkel to survive.

In other words: more reactive, hysterical nonsense.

~~~
devnonymous
> In other words: more reactive, hysterical nonsense.

While I partially agree that this is a knee-jerk reaction, one thing that
stuck out as insightful is the emphasis on the fact that the notion of the
'westen world' and what it represents, is at a risk.

The way I read it, the article is saying that while America was instrumental
in defining the modern western world, it seems to have succumb to its own
hubris by voting for Trump. The belief that America was great and did it
all... and all alone, by itself, has led it to a dangerous place. All the
other nations that helped it along the way to establish this notion of the
wonderful West should now be concerned.

Well, at least that's what I got from the article.

(in case it wasn't already obvious not-an-american here)

